# 60lb Cobia 4/12/14



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fishing out of Destin- caught just south of Hurlburt in about 45' of water. On an Eel. Saw a few others that wouldn't eat. First time I've tried to post a pic from phone- if it doesn't work I'll fix it from computer


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice great job! That's some fine eating!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice.....congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine!!! Congrats brother!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice slob!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice flathead there. Looks like he's been in a bar fight!

What are the orange string of dots on him?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Nice flathead there. Looks like he's been in a bar fight!
> 
> What are the orange string of dots on him?



AR 15 gig.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Nice flathead there. Looks like he's been in a bar fight!
> 
> What are the orange string of dots on him?


Almost looks like it was bitten by a shark.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Nice flathead there. Looks like he's been in a bar fight!
> 
> What are the orange string of dots on him?


 looks like small leaves that were laying in the bottom of his boat.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> looks like small leaves that were laying in the bottom of his boat.


:thumbsup: geniuses do exist.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish. Any picture of the boat. Looks like a fold up ladder rig.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Grat fish man!


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes - you see a fold up ladder ratchet strapped to boat.
I may have a pic of my buddy sitting atop the ladder.
Those were leaves... out of the bottom of the boat.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Leader rash - not bitten by a shark. He made some good runs and the leader tore him up pretty good


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Picture of ladder -
Rod holder via outrigger mount (1" PVC fits in nicely).

Needs a cupholder.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Way to go. Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Makes it that much better when you out fish some of them big tower boats on a ladder. Nice job


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome :thumbup:


----------

